# Bearings for Academy H20 baitcasting reels?



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, I've got two or maybe three H20 reels that I bought when Academy had them on sale a few years ago. Think I paid $29.00 each.

They have worked well, but now each of them now casts far less distance-wise than they used to. They emit a "grinding" sound during the cast. I presume that I have to replace the bearings on either end of the spool.

A few weeks ago, I took one of the reels to a local "clean and repair" shop. $22.50 later, the reel doesn't cast much better at all. Looks nice and clean, but???

I'd assume that if I needed a bearing or whatever, that the shop would have called me...but they didn't.

I have no interest in taking anything back there. 

(They also worked on an old Chronarch for me. It now casts better, but the casting bar still doesn't come back all of the way up without help??? Another problem for another day....)

If there is a reasonably priced way to buy and replace the H20 bearings, there is no reason I can't do it myself. 

Where do I get bearings for those reels?? and what might they cost (estimate)?? thanks richg99


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Those bearings are the same as the Shimano spool bearings, Rich. I'd get some from BOCA, their Lightnings. I'll post a link to the multi-pack in a minute. Free shipping, very good quality...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Well now I'm not so sure, Rich. I've worked on my buddy's H2O and I'm pretty sure the spool bearings are 3x10x4 like the Shimano's, but I can't tell from the schematic that came with the reel. The schematic is pretty useless actually.

I would call BOCA at 800-332-3256 and ask for Larry. To quote the mighty Dipsay - 'Tell him Dip sent ya'...


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Take it back to academy and get a brand new one


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Tall Texan said:


> Take it back to academy and get a brand new one


No. No. No. Heck no !

Have a little character . 29.00 and 3 years of use ? Man up and repair or replace . At that point you don't deserve a free , new one. IMHO


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Stumpgrinder said:


> No. No. No. Heck no !
> 
> Have a little character . 29.00 and 3 years of use ? Man up and repair or replace . At that point you don't deserve a free , new one. IMHO


I have an USC, maintain my own reels, and I have no problem paying for parts.

I had one of my H2o get dunked, and I needed a new part. I went to the reel bar, at my local academy, to ask about finding parts. Both people told me to not waste my time, and just bring it back. That's exactly what I did.

IMO, Hard to pay more for bearings than I did the whole reel.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Stumpgrinder said:


> No. No. No. Heck no !
> 
> Have a little character . 29.00 and 3 years of use ? Man up and repair or replace . At that point you don't deserve a free , new one. IMHO


I totally agree! Hard to imagine how Academy stays in business with their oft-abused return policy. Amazing the number of times I've watched guys with an armload of junk trying to exchange it for new at the Customer Service counter...


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> I totally agree! Hard to imagine how Academy stays in business with their oft-abused return policy. Amazing the number of times I've watched guys with an armload of junk trying to exchange it for new at the Customer Service counter...


I've seen this many times when working through Academy customer service.
People think Academy gives lifetime warranty on their H2O products (rods and reels).


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

their reels have a crazy number of ball bearings for the price, like 7...in free spool its fast and spins much longer than my abu c3's. but i like my abu's.

i worked at Academy for almost a year. the are all about customer service and customer retention. i was in the footwear department. we've had quite a few construction workers bring their dirty, worn out, stinky, mud caked work boots back and exchanged for new boots. the shear volume of sales they have mitigates the returns.


----------

